# Grillin Duck



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

Alright i grilled some duck for the first time the other night and i cooked it for what seemed for ever and had the fire pretty hot...But the thing about it is the Breast where still pink/red in the middle and i cooked a little longer and it seemed to me it didn't change a bit....Is this okay i just need some input


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Med to Med Rare is perfect for duck. MMMMM


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

you bet man, its gotta have some pink! grillin duck is the only way i cook it, i'll take it and a goose breast over a steak any day :beer:


----------



## thebigpunn (Jan 15, 2008)

duck are best medium like others have said. mmmm! last week i put them in some marinade for 4 hours and got them coals nice and hot and grilled them lightly. WOW! today i am going to try to grill pheasant.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Like others said, duck is best blood rare. But then you have people like my wife that refuse to eat anything unless its well done so I had to find other means.

The best way I could find to keep fowl from drying out on the grill when cooking to well done was to wrap in bacon. Better yet, butterfly cut the breast halves and put a slice of green pepper and some cream cheese in each breast half, then wrap in bacon...WOW!! :beer:

Sure wish I wasnt completely out of fowl right now. :******:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Jkern that sounds good. I think I've got a couple more snows to grill up. My favorite is to slice them about a half inch wide, wrap of bacon and a good amount of canadian steak seasoning and then medium/medium rare on the grill. Oh man thats good stuff.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you like it spicy, try and use Tony Sacherries (sp??) on the duck breast. I sprinkle it n about a hour or two before I grill it and man you need a few beers with that stuff. Grill to medium!!


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Like I tell every body at the food shows (sales pitch on) for ducks and goose butterfly thick breasts,Marinade in Hunters Choice original wild game marinade overnight in a ziplock bag remove from marinade, place on hot grill cook till you see moisture on top, turn, when you see moisture again remove from grill, cover with tin foil for about 5 minutes (time to set table) serve, it will be done perfect. (sales pitch off) big thing with any wild game is that overcooking any very lean piece of meat will turn it into shoe leather. :beer: 
Lee


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

mlrdklr said:


> But the thing about it is the Breast where still pink/red in the middle and i cooked a little longer and it seemed to me it didn't change a bit


It will not turn greyish/brown like a beef steak does. It will keep its red color, just a little lighter when cooked. I think that is what you were asking, correct?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Yeo, a grill duck or goose breast is hard to beat, I like and jalepeno pepper with the cream cheese wrapped with bacon. Do not over cook, juicy red meat cannot be beat!


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

Use this as a marinade

http://basquecompany.com/

it is the best stuff ever for duck breasts when you're grilling them. Don't overcook your waterfowl or you'll get the liver taste that most people don't much like. good luck


----------

